# New from Texas



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

to attach a pic go to the little 'upload picture' box that is just above and to the right of the box you write your post in. its pretty self explanatory from there 

p.s. there are never silly questions only silly answers


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum!

Can't wait to answer your questions! I just started showing last year ... so this is all fresh in my head! lol Feel free to ask any questions! 

:lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the HF


----------

